

7 Reasons Why The New iPad Is Named “The New iPad” - ding_dong777
http://appchronicles.com/03/7-reasons-why-the-new-ipad-is-named-the-new-ipad/

======
callil
It's pretty simple, Apple usually uses a one name paradigm for their devices
and does not distinguish version numbers, the MacBook has always been a
Macbook but has changed a lot over the years. Not sure all of this analysis is
necessary.

------
kaolinite
Every time I see someone declare that we're living in a post-PC world, I die a
little inside.

